# what does "We will get back to you soon" mean?



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

Recently, I got interviewed by an Australian company and they wrote to me mentioning "We will get back to you soon". The interview went very well but its now a week past the interview, since they got back to me. 

Should I wait for them or follow up again? If I go for the waiting game then how much time should I wait?

Any answers/suggestions/similar experiences?

Regards,
Royen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should send a polite message at this time thanking them for the interview and asking if there are any questions you can answer. 

If you don't then you'll be waiting forever.

Soon in AU could mean 1 week, 1 month, or never. 

"We will get back to you soon", could have the same meaning as "Perhaps"



royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently, I got interviewed by an Australian company and they wrote to me mentioning "We will get back to you soon". The interview went very well but its now a week past the interview, since they got back to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

'Soon' in any culture means never, unfortunately.

unless...you make the initiative to keep the contact, as amaslam says. A written note mailed via standard post would do wonders...it gives an intention of true interest in the position you're applying for, and interest of the person with whom you communicated with. You should do so if you can. Since there's already been a long time lapse though...you might have already missed your opportunity. Maybe air mail it??

Don't give up though...I'm sure there are plenty of competitors of the organization that you applied to that would be willing to take you on. I would shift my focus to these other companies if I were you. Use and learn from your experiences that you've already gone through.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> 'Soon' in any culture means never, unfortunately.
> 
> unless...you make the initiative to keep the contact, as amaslam says. A written note mailed via standard post would do wonders...it gives an intention of true interest in the position you're applying for, and interest of the person with whom you communicated with. You should do so if you can. Since there's already been a long time lapse though...you might have already missed your opportunity. Maybe air mail it??
> 
> Don't give up though...I'm sure there are plenty of competitors of the organization that you applied to that would be willing to take you on. I would shift my focus to these other companies if I were you. Use and learn from your experiences that you've already gone through.


Thanks for your messages. I had sent in a thank you message immediately after the interview and I got the response as such. 

Seems to be tough luck for me. I ll try to send in another mail by courier and give a final try. 



Regards,
Royen


----------

